# Where can i buy an indoor grill?



## oppose (Apr 21, 2007)

I live in NYC so theres no walmart or anything like that near me but tomorrow is sunday and ill have time so if anyone could give me some ideas please msg me.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 21, 2007)

Oppose, what do you mean by "indoor" grill.  If you are referring to a grill pan, they are available at places like Linens 'n Things, Bed, Bath & Beyond, etc.

If you are looking for an electric grill, I would surf the Internet for sites that sell cookware/small appliances and see what's available there.  I'm one for letting my "fingers do the walking."


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 21, 2007)

You can usually find indoor grills and outdoor grills and products at hardware stores. (and a good buy too!) Many of our grocery stores are carrying a line of grills as a seasonal promotion. I have not seen any indoor grills but they may be on the appliance isle with the slow cookers...etc. We have a dept store that sells cookware and they definitely have some very nice indoor grills. 

You could go online and find exactly what you are looking for. Many of the companies will offer a free search to locate a dealer near you.


----------

